
Something Big Just Slammed into Jupiter - RickJWagner
https://gizmodo.com/something-big-just-slammed-into-jupiter-1837095949
======
chupa-chups
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20659097](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20659097)

------
bookofjoe
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20654682](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20654682)

------
RickJWagner
It seems like there's been a lot of space debris floating around lately.

